# Just a matter of time until I expected something like this would happen



## TravelTime (Jun 7, 2018)

So sad.

https://mexiconewsdaily.com/news/pa...il&utm_term=0_f1536a3787-98c54a732d-349557009


----------



## klpca (Jun 8, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> So sad.
> 
> https://mexiconewsdaily.com/news/pa...il&utm_term=0_f1536a3787-98c54a732d-349557009


It is very sad. We live about an hour away from Tijuana. It's been going on for years! As in as long as I have lived here - since 1979.

I couldn't find the article I was looking for - a few years ago an expat (I think American) was killed in either Rosarito or Ensenada during a burglary. 

We had friends who were going to a wedding in Mexico to an area where the bride and groom went camping at a remote beach all the time. A week before the wedding, they were held up at gunpoint while camping, and their car, phones, and wallets were stolen (and their shoes if I recall correctly). The wedding was hastily moved to San Diego. 

My husband had to work in Reynoso, Mexico for a special assignment. In a single week he couldn't go in one day at all (they were staying in Texas) because of a shooting, and witnessed another shooting while driving back to the border crossing. He drove himself in every day...it was definitely scary.

Mexico has a crime problem. It was well documented and well known unless you live under a rock or are just oblivious. The crime is not where the timeshares are located for the most part (Acapulco comes to mind as an exception).

Here we go again...


----------



## TravelTime (Jun 8, 2018)

klpca said:


> It is very sad. We live about an hour away from Tijuana. It's been going on for years! As in as long as I have lived here - since 1979.
> 
> I couldn't find the article I was looking for - a few years ago an expat (I think American) was killed in either Rosarito or Ensenada during a burglary.
> 
> ...



Yes, here we go again. It bothers me that people say Mexico is safe only because Americans and tourists are not usually victims. That is very selfish and self centered, IMO. Many foreigners are victims of crime in Mexico and it is getting worse and worse. I knew we would hear of a murder of Americans soon. I am so sad this happened. The couple and their dog did not deserve this to happen to them.

As an FYI, I was telling my husband this morning that Mexico is not that dangerous and we should go back because it is cheap and close to California. Then I read this story and we both said, hmmm, let's rethink that.


----------



## klpca (Jun 8, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> Yes, here we go again. It bothers me that people say Mexico is safe only because Americans and tourists are not usually victims. That is very selfish and self centered, IMO. Many foreigners are victims of crime in Mexico and it is getting worse and worse. I knew we would here of a murder of Americans soon. I am so sad this happened. The couple and their dog did not deserve this to happen to them.
> 
> As an FYI, I was telling my husband this morning that Mexico is not that dangerous and we should go back because it is cheap and close to California. Then I read this story and we both said, hmmm, let's rethink that.


Do some more searching and you will find a lot of stories over the years. There is a reason that we don't go into TJ, although a lot of people do. I am just not one of them. Remember, my mother's cousin died in Baja in the 1970's. (see the other thread). Stay out of the areas that you shouldn't be in in the first place. Honestly. The police are corrupt and can't protect you in those places. 

I think that there should be a distinction between the entire country of Mexico being safe vs the tourist areas being safe. And if you want complete certainty, don't go to the tourist areas either. If you stay away from there you are 100% safe from any crime there.


----------



## klpca (Jun 8, 2018)

One more thing from the article"
_The incident has shocked the community of about 1,000 people, of whom at least 100 are U.S. citizens. “We have no memory of having a shooting here,” said Tom Mitchell, a San Diego resident who has had a home in Bahía de los Angeles for four decades. “This has taken it to a level that no one here has experienced.”

Said López: “This is the first time we’ve had something like this happen.”
_
I am actually surprised to see this. I would have thought it was much less safe.


----------



## TravelTime (Jun 8, 2018)

We are noticing less support in the past couple of years for Americans when we travel internationally now. It does not surprise me that the poor locals in Mexico will target the Americans, who they view as rich and elitist, especially nowadays.


----------



## Eric B (Jun 8, 2018)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2018/investigations/where-murders-go-unsolved/


----------



## klpca (Jun 8, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> We are noticing less support in the past couple of years for Americans when we travel internationally now. It does not surprise me that the poor locals in Mexico will target the Americans, who they view as rich and elitist, especially nowadays.


The couple in the article was targeted for their boat.


----------



## mikenk (Jun 8, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> So sad.
> 
> https://mexiconewsdaily.com/news/pa...il&utm_term=0_f1536a3787-98c54a732d-349557009



I assume the intent of this post is to shock Americans into our senses that Mexico is too dangerous for travel. Let's review: A couple (who happened to be American) were murdered in a robbery on their home in Baja California. Incidents like this happen all over the USA every day and they are just that: incidences that happen in today's world. Why is any incident in Mexico a shocking / damning event for Mexico - and it is just something of no real cultural meaning in the US - just something that happens.

To be sure, Mexico has its share of murders and more than its share of drug violence, but it is obvious to me there is indeed a double standard in play that personally I find quite appalling.

Mike


----------



## TravelTime (Jun 8, 2018)

Eric B said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2018/investigations/where-murders-go-unsolved/



The article says:
“In interviews, police said most of the killings in Pico-Union are linked to Latino gangs, primarily with roots in El Salvador. Many of the killings are drive-bys or walk-up shootings, and at times, the killers target the family members of rivals, stoking fear across the community, police said. This means witnesses are reluctant to cooperate and cases go unsolved.”

The gangs in California are primarily immigrants and children of immigrants from Mexico and Central American nations.

The point seems to be to not flaunt money or wealth anywhere - in the USA or abroad, because that makes you a target. Even winning $5000 and people knowing about it is a risk, as the article points out.


----------



## TravelTime (Jun 8, 2018)

mikenk said:


> I assume the intent of this post is to shock Americans into our senses that Mexico is too dangerous for travel. Let's review: A couple (who happened to be American) were murdered in a robbery on their home in Baja California. Incidents like this happen all over the USA every day and they are just that: incidences that happen in today's world. Why is any incident in Mexico a shocking / damning event for Mexico - and it is just something of no real cultural meaning in the US - just something that happens.
> 
> To be sure, Mexico has its share of murders and more than its share of drug violence, but it is obvious to me there is indeed a double standard in play that personally I find quite appalling.
> 
> Mike



Violent crime is bad everywhere. Crime in the USA is very bad due to income inequality and the influx of poor immigrants who can’t find work and are part of gangs.

The point of this post is that some Tuggers say that Americans and tourists are NOT targeted. This is not true. This is one incident but there are many where tourists are targeted.


----------



## TravelTime (Jun 8, 2018)

I think Tuggers who own TSs in Mexico seem to be very defensive. I do not care if Tuggers post stories about crime in America or elsewhere. I like to know and I am grateful Tuggers make me aware.


----------



## TravelTime (Jun 8, 2018)

mikenk said:


> I assume the intent of this post is to shock Americans into our senses that Mexico is too dangerous for travel. Let's review: A couple (who happened to be American) were murdered in a robbery on their home in Baja California. Incidents like this happen all over the USA every day and they are just that: incidences that happen in today's world. Why is any incident in Mexico a shocking / damning event for Mexico - and it is just something of no real cultural meaning in the US - just something that happens.
> 
> To be sure, Mexico has its share of murders and more than its share of drug violence, but it is obvious to me there is indeed a double standard in play that personally I find quite appalling.
> 
> Mike



BTW, the shock factor of violent murder in Mexico is done. I am no longer shocked by the horrific murders and crimes I read about in Mexico. I just hope and pray when I travel in Mexico or anywhere, that I will not be a victim. I would rather die a slow death from cancer than be a crime victim.


----------



## mikenk (Jun 8, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> BTW, the shock factor of violent murder in Mexico is done. I am no longer shocked by the horrific murders and crimes I read about in Mexico. I just hope and pray when I travel in Mexico or anywhere, that I will not be a victim. I would rather die a slow death from cancer than be a crime victim.



OK, whatever!!!


----------



## klpca (Jun 8, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> I would rather die a slow death from cancer than be a crime victim.



I certainly don't want to be a victim of crime, but as the spouse of someone dealing with cancer, I wouldn't wish this experience on my worst enemy. I am not usually sensitive, but this comment made me cringe. 

We'll just have to agree to disagree on timeshare travel in Mexico. I wish you much joy on your travel adventures around the world, wherever they may be.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 8, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> BTW, the shock factor of violent murder in Mexico is done. I am no longer shocked by the horrific murders and crimes I read about in Mexico. I just hope and pray when I travel in Mexico or anywhere, that I will not be a victim. *I would rather die a slow death from cancer than be a crime victim.*


I didn't think it was an either/or choice. But if we are choosing, make mine expiring in my sleep after a life well lived and a good meal shared with loved ones.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 8, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> So sad.
> 
> https://mexiconewsdaily.com/news/pa...il&utm_term=0_f1536a3787-98c54a732d-349557009



Interesting article. Several years ago my wife's first cousin's sister in law was murdered near Puerto Vallarta. The first cousin and wife are ex-pats. The woman who was stabbed to death was dating a guy and when she broke it off she was stabbed. 

You might be right about receiving alot of objections of your many posts of safety in Mexico from those that frequent Mexico. Your negative posts are posted in what I think is the "Mexico Vacation Fan Club". Most of us that do go to Mexico know that we are less likely to have problems in Mexico than in the USA. If I posted how many people were murdered this year in my county it would be a long list.

Bill


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 8, 2018)

easyrider said:


> Most of us that do go to Mexico know that we are less likely to have problems in Mexico than in the USA. *If I posted how many people were murdered this year in my county it would be a long list.*


Heck, if I posted the list of Mexican part-time residents of my county who have been murdered, it would be far more lengthy than the above quoted article from Ensenada.


----------



## mikenk (Jun 8, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> I think Tuggers who own TSs in Mexico seem to be very defensive. I do not care if Tuggers post stories about crime in America or elsewhere. I like to know and I am grateful Tuggers make me aware.



Actually, we are quite realistic when it comes to Mexico safety - but I do object to non-sensical posts that add nothing to the knowledge and I suspect are fundamentally trolling. Just a bit aggravating at least to me.

Mike


----------



## beach.bar.bob (Jun 8, 2018)

I'm sorry, but didn't we just have a five page thread with 95% of this same discussion in May?? 
Are we adding any more value to the discussion with this thread? 
Aren't we already back to beating the dead horse? 
I've abstained from these recent discussions because I've learned they are fruitless. That's my choice, you all do as you wish...but... 
at least include something about crime in the subject line so I can skip it next time. 
I promise I won't engage in the discussion if you do that. 

Safe travels. 

bbb


----------



## mikenk (Jun 8, 2018)

beach.bar.bob said:


> I'm sorry, but didn't we just have a five page thread with 95% of this same discussion in May??
> Are we adding any more value to the discussion with this thread?
> Aren't we already back to beating the dead horse?
> I've abstained from these recent discussions because I've learned they are fruitless. That's my choice, you all do as you wish...but...
> ...



I totally agree. Awhile back, based on a lot of this same type posting, the moderators created a sticky for people to post safety / crime related issues. I would suggest that all such posts just automatically be moved into that section as soon as noticed; we can choose to read or not - but not be in the mainstream of discussions that the Mexico forum posters are interested in.

For this one, I would suggest deletion.

Mike


----------



## Eric B (Jun 8, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> The article says:
> “In interviews, police said most of the killings in Pico-Union are linked to Latino gangs, primarily with roots in El Salvador. Many of the killings are drive-bys or walk-up shootings, and at times, the killers target the family members of rivals, stoking fear across the community, police said. This means witnesses are reluctant to cooperate and cases go unsolved.”
> 
> The gangs in California are primarily immigrants and children of immigrants from Mexico and Central American nations.
> ...



The point of my posting was that there's an awful lot of information that one can read anywhere in the media on crime, murder, etc.  It doesn't make it entirely on topic for the Mexico Timesharing forum, though.  While my thoughts and prayers go out for the victims in the article originally posted, and I do mean that, I don't honestly believe that there was anything in that article that would make it pertinent to the Mexico Timesharing forum.  The victims were murdered in the home they lived in, not a timeshare unit.  They were not tourists, either.  I have no idea whether there are even timeshare resorts in the vicinity of Bahia de los Angeles; if there were some connection to existing timeshares in the article or the postings elaborating on it there might have been some value added to the topic of the forum.  If not, I agree with Mike's post, quoted below, that this thread be moved to the sticky for posting safety / crime related issues or deleted.  I mean no offense by this, but that sticky or the TUG Lounge strike me as being more apt places for discussions that don't relate to the other fora; I follow this one because I am interested in the topical posts.  Like Beach Bar Bob, I try to skip the new threads on the subject of crime, but this one was titled "Just a matter of time until I expected something like this would happen" instead of indicating the subject matter.  Seems like click bait. 



mikenk said:


> I totally agree. Awhile back, based on a lot of this same type posting, the moderators created a sticky for people to post safety / crime related issues. I would suggest that all such posts just automatically be moved into that section as soon as noticed; we can choose to read or not - but not be in the mainstream of discussions that the Mexico forum posters are interested in.
> 
> For this one, I would suggest deletion.
> 
> Mike


----------



## mikenk (Jun 8, 2018)

Eric B said:


> Like Beach Bar Bob, I try to skip the new threads on the subject of crime, but this one was titled "Just a matter of time until I expected something like this would happen" instead of indicating the subject matter.  Seems like click bait.



That's funny. like you and BBB, I try to avoid all the silly "sky is falling"  Mexico safety posts but the title sucked me in. I assumed that it was about something new that Vidanta Sales was up to; now that could be scary,

Mike


----------



## silentg (Jun 8, 2018)

I’ve only been to Mexico on a cruise stop in Cancun. Is it safe to stay at the all inclusive resorts where you don’t have to leave the property? I’m not being sarcastic, I really don’t know much about Mexico timeshares.
Silentg


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 8, 2018)

silentg said:


> I’ve only been to Mexico on a cruise stop in Cancun. Is it safe to stay at the all inclusive resorts where you don’t have to leave the property? I’m not being sarcastic, I really don’t know much about Mexico timeshares.
> Silentg


As long as you stay at the hotel zone, which is several miles long, in places like Cancun, you will be safe.

Safer than almost any city in the US.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jun 8, 2018)

I have one beef with the article. This statement:

"Their murder is the second such incident to *target* U.S. citizens this year in that part of Ensenada."

The word target. It says they were targeted. However, the article clearly states they were trying to rob his boat. The sub headline says "Authorities believe the couple were killed in an attempted robbery". They were not intending to kill, they were intending to rob. What evidence does the article provide that they were targeting US citizens? None. It's actually possible they didn't even know they were U.S. citizens, or it's possible they did as well. I just feel the use of that word makes in sensationalist. Then people repeat it and it becomes a frenzy. When in fact, the article makes a claim they cannot support.

The article COULD have said "Their murder is the second such incident to affect U.S. citizens this year in that part of Ensenada." or any suitable word.

It is exactly this usage of words that turns me off from such articles as it really makes me think they have a bad purpose and intent. And the intent isn't honest reporting.


----------



## mikenk (Jun 8, 2018)

Nice Observation, Steve. A few weeks back while in Rome, my cell phone was stolen by a pickpocket. I never even considered I was being targeted for being an American; I was targeted because I was being careless with my cell phone - pure and simple.

IMHO, the world of journalism today has become primarily a world of propaganda and agendas. I honestly do not and will not watch any National news shows on any subject if I expect to get an unbiased view. On the other hand, I am fine with blatantly biased viewpoints when framed as honest / open discussions to learn and share ideas.

Mike


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 8, 2018)

I might be skewered again when I say that there is a good chance that, like the young man who chased down thieves in Cabo and was beaten for it, these thieves may well have just hooked up the boat and left, had they not been confronted. I am certainly not blaming the victims, but no one can question that they should have left it to the authorities. Sadly, hindsight obscures the emotion of the moment.

Jim


----------



## TravelTime (Jun 8, 2018)

Okay, I agree this thread should be moved to the safety/crime section or deleted.

In thinking about this topic, my personal issue is that I have had many uncomfortable dealings with people in Mexico in the tourist areas. I have been to Mexico at least 15 times and I am more on guard and careful in Mexico than in any other place I visit.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jun 8, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> Okay, I agree this thread should be moved to the safety/crime section or deleted.
> 
> In thinking about this topic, my personal issue is that I have had many uncomfortable dealings with people in Mexico in the tourist areas. I have been to Mexico at least 15 times and I am more on guard and careful in Mexico than in any other place I visit.



I know you have posted some details in the past, probably only a glimpse, so, I understand that you will always be extra careful there and some of the why. I would totally agree with your position! It's similar to my reasons for avoiding that safe shingles vaccine, I shared a few of my reasons!


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jun 8, 2018)

silentg said:


> I’ve only been to Mexico on a cruise stop in Cancun. Is it safe to stay at the all inclusive resorts where you don’t have to leave the property? I’m not being sarcastic, I really don’t know much about Mexico timeshares.
> Silentg



The BIGGEST risk at ANY Mexican Timeshare - is going to a sales presentation .

Folk lore  : If the sales folks at a USA TS sales presentation  have a BA in BS ; the ones in Mexico have
a Masters or PHD .

Oh Yeah - if you go to Cancun , Cabo , PV etc - the first time walk through the airport “ TS shark tank “ is a very unique experience .


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jun 8, 2018)

mikenk said:


> That's funny. like you and BBB, I try to avoid all the silly "sky is falling"  Mexico safety posts but the title sucked me in. I assumed that it was about something new that Vidanta Sales was up to; now that could be scary,
> 
> Mike



Vidanta is the best of the best - even in TS sales folklore !!!

I believe they are better at sales now ,( with fewer untruths -IMO)  than even during the legendary days when Casey Owens was running the sales team .


----------



## TravelTime (Jun 8, 2018)

Please see my post on this thread to understand my feelings:

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...-crime-in-mexico-threads.275001/#post-2149098


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jun 9, 2018)

silentg said:


> I’ve only been to Mexico on a cruise stop in Cancun. Is it safe to stay at the all inclusive resorts where you don’t have to leave the property? I’m not being sarcastic, I really don’t know much about Mexico timeshares.
> Silentg



Hi Silentg,
You would actually do better to stay at a non AI resort that has good onsite restaurant choices .

That way you can choose to stay on property OR go offsite . Mexico has many food choices at many price points and  there are lots of choices . Some of the best Italian restaurants I have eaten in are in Puerto Vallarta .

Mexico also has great street food / buy from a cart choices that are used by the local population as “fast food” - but are home made or made in front of you .

For example - wonderful warm tamales - sold from a cooler (by the cook)  at the edge of a Oxxo convenience store , for 15 pesos ( 1 dollar ) . I noticed a cab driver buying,and tried one / I keep going back .


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 9, 2018)

This discussion goes around and a round every couple months. There are those like Patti and I that will continue to travel all around the World - including Mexico, France, all over the USA, etc - meeting new people, trying new things, having new experiences. Then there are those that will sit in their Recliners at home.

Patti and I feel strongly that when it is our time, it is our time. It does not matter if we are walking the streets of Paris, La Paz, etc or walking through the beautiful Park across the Street from our House.


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 10, 2018)

Don't visit/move to Richland Washington. A man was attacked in his garage; his guns, cash, and SUV were taken; and, his garage/house were set on fire. Oh and Portland Oregon has several shootings per week/once a day. Many times people uninvolved are hit by stray bullets. I wont mention in detail the frequents assaults/burglaries in Salem, Corvallis, Eugene, and Medford. So I guess it is best to just stay away from the whole Northwest.


----------



## davidvel (Jun 10, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> Don't visit/move to Richland Washington. A man was attacked in his garage; his guns, cash, and SUV were taken; and, his garage/house were set on fire. Oh and Portland Oregon has several shootings per week/once a day. Many times people uninvolved are hit by stray bullets. I wont mention in detail the frequents assaults/burglaries in Salem, Corvallis, Eugene, and Medford. So I guess it is best to just stay away from the whole Northwest.


I agree. It's  as bad as where they  shoot elderly people 9 times for their boat, and their spouse 2 times, and even their dog. Stay away.


----------



## Eric B (Jun 10, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> Don't visit/move to Richland Washington. A man was attacked in his garage; his guns, cash, and SUV were taken; and, his garage/house were set on fire. Oh and Portland Oregon has several shootings per week/once a day. Many times people uninvolved are hit by stray bullets. I wont mention in detail the frequents assaults/burglaries in Salem, Corvallis, Eugene, and Medford. So I guess it is best to just stay away from the whole Northwest.



It was just a matter of time until I expected something like that would happen....


----------



## oldxr (Jun 17, 2018)

Bay of La is very remote and not somewhere your average tourist would go.It is a small town in the middle of no where on the Sea of Cortez.In that part of Baja there are many retired Americans living there .Why that crime is surprising is that this is a sleepy little town where everybody knows everybody.No known cartels there and no reason for them to be there.


----------



## TravelTime (Jun 17, 2018)

I was robbed in my first office in the SF Bay Area. I was not there. It occurred on a weekend. Some people broke in and stole perhaps $500 worth of stuff but the trauma it invoked lasts until today. So I agree anywhere can be dangerous even the affluent SF Bay Area. We have a lot of crime here too. However, I rarely hear about criminals shooting people 20 times during a robbery or thieves cutting off people’s hands. Or boiling their victims in acid.


----------



## Carol C (Jul 3, 2018)

The good people of Mexico just elected an anti-corruption , anti-crime President. I hope and pray that a new day is dawning for Mexico. Let's hope too that the USA sees a drop in crime...the deadly assault at that Maryland newspaper was allegedly the 154th mass murder this year. That's in the USA, not Mexico.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 3, 2018)

I read that some sick man stabbed 9 kids at a birthday party in Boise yesterday. The party was for a 3 year old who passed away this morning. 

Bill


----------



## Eric B (Jul 3, 2018)

easyrider said:


> I read that some sick man stabbed 9 kids at a birthday party in Boise yesterday. The party was for a 3 year old who passed away this morning.
> 
> Bill



Not sure my Mexican timeshare has a resort in Boise, but if they do, I’m not going there.  Sounds too dangerous!


----------



## easyrider (Jul 4, 2018)

Eric B said:


> Not sure my Mexican timeshare has a resort in Boise, but if they do, I’m not going there.  Sounds too dangerous!



Mine doesn't but I'm certain there are a few Boiseans that visit, lol. 

Bill


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 5, 2018)

easyrider said:


> I read that some sick man stabbed 9 kids at a birthday party in Boise yesterday. The party was for a 3 year old who passed away this morning.


Locals- and especially the immigrant community are beyond heartbroken. Most have no insurance, and will face months- or years of medical care. The perp had stayed in the apartment complex for a few days and was thrown out due to bad behavior. Then he came back with a large knife and attacked the birthday party. People have asked prosecutors for a death penalty- something exceptionally rare here. She said to wait until the evidence is in. No matter, the damage is done and the perp has no assets that can help. 

Jim


----------



## Eric B (Jul 5, 2018)

I fully agree that it, and many other such events are awful and should not happen in a civilized world.  The fact that they do occur can be disheartening.  I am left wondering, however, what on earth does this have to do with the forum topic, "Mexico Timesharing" ?  It may be time for a moderator to close this thread.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 5, 2018)

Eric B said:


> I am left wondering, however, what on earth does this have to do with the forum topic, "Mexico Timesharing" ?  It may be time for a moderator to close this thread.


The same thing has happened forever- any time the basic subject of travel safety- or safety in general, but especially when travel to Mexico come up. Somehow it touches a nerve. I'm perfectly OK if this thread gets closed- until the next time.


----------



## Eric B (Jul 5, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> The same thing has happened forever- any time the basic subject of travel safety- or safety in general, but especially when travel to Mexico come up. Somehow it touches a nerve. I'm perfectly OK if this thread gets closed- until the next time.



Only this time it was travel to Boise....


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 5, 2018)

Eric B said:


> Only this time it was travel to Boise....


I just mentioned it because I live part time in Boise, and the locals are heartbroken. Yes, the perp was from somewhere else and has a lengthy record and is a bad actor, but that won't bring back a 3-year old or heal the injured. All we can say is 'thank goodness he didn't have a firearm.' It could have been worse.


----------



## jehb2 (Jul 6, 2018)

silentg said:


> I’ve only been to Mexico on a cruise stop in Cancun. Is it safe to stay at the all inclusive resorts where you don’t have to leave the property? I’m not being sarcastic, I really don’t know much about Mexico timeshares.
> Silentg



I followed this story.  Numerous guests had been assulted at the resort but TripAdvisor kept deleting their post when they told of experience and tried to warn others.

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/woman-...ing-post-about-alleged-rape-at-mexico-resort/

“The travel and restaurant review website has so far placed warnings on the pages of three popular resorts in the coastal town of Playa del Carmen in Mexico: the Iberostar Paraiso Maya, the Iberostar Paraiso Lindo and the Grand Velas Riviera Maya.”
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...th-reported-incidents/?utm_term=.2775471143e7


----------



## TravelTime (Jul 6, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> I just mentioned it because I live part time in Boise, and the locals are heartbroken. Yes, the perp was from somewhere else and has a lengthy record and is a bad actor, but that won't bring back a 3-year old or heal the injured. All we can say is 'thank goodness he didn't have a firearm.' It could have been worse.



Yes, it is sad. I am sorry for the victims and the people of Boise. When something like this happens, it can vicariously affect an entire community’s sense of safety.

However, Why did you post it here? It belongs on TUG Lounge or US Timesharing.


----------



## Karen G (Jul 6, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> However, Why did you post it here? It belongs on TUG Lounge or US Timesharing.


When friends are sitting around having a discussion sometimes something is mentioned that takes the discussion in a different direction. As a moderator I don’t feel it necessary to jump in every time the discussion changes as any thread will usually die off on its own as folks lose interest.

Of course once the personal attacks start or TUG rules are violated then I will take action.

Also since I do have a life apart from TUG I’m not reading threads 24-7.  Please report items one feels need reporting and show others the same courtesy you’d like shown to you in any discussion.


----------



## TravelTime (Jul 6, 2018)

Karen G said:


> When friends are sitting around having a discussion sometimes something is mentioned that takes the discussion in a different direction. As a moderator I don’t feel it necessary to jump in every time the discussion changes as any thread will usually die off on its own as folks lose interest.
> 
> Of course once the personal attacks start or TUG rules are violated then I will take action.
> 
> Also since I do have a life apart from TUG I’m not reading threads 24-7.  Please report items one feels need reporting and show others the same courtesy you’d like shown to you in any discussion.



This was just a question, not intended to be rude. Just curious why anyone would interpret this as rude?


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 6, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> However, Why did you post it here? It belongs on TUG Lounge or US Timesharing.


I will take it as just a question. I posted this as an answer to the previous few posts that had brought up the tragic knifing in Boise. Nothing more, and while senseless violence anywhere is abhorant, WAAAY up thread it wandered away from Mexico to show that travel to that country is really no different than anywhere else. Recently posts commenting on victims of senseless violence in this country being given 'thoughts and prayers' instead of meaningful action have been closed. Justifyably.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 6, 2018)

TIME LINE: My handiman has work for me for 20+ years .. does NOT know this story. BUT before that, I had rented an apartment to a single mother with a boyfriend not related to any of her 4 sons (10-20 years of age). This guy was 'annoying', bosy and I assumed did not like me due to me being older, female and of a different race.

Image the phone call, where the mother told me she was leaving to return to Virginia RIGHT NOW .. come get the keys. And then I saw the front page of the local newspaper the next day ... her 2 oldest sons has been arrested for a murder committed 3 days earlier where the body was dumped 10+ miles away on the banks of the Delaware River in Camden City. Seems the BF had done serious prison time and he might have been showing the way of easy money to her sons. A pool of blood was found in the street in front of my building.

Never know ... Mexico or some small town USA? I do know, the movie Jersey Girl was filmed a few years later in that town ... the Ben Afleck and Jennifier Lopez movie written and directed by Kevin Smith. Town is about 1 square mile with the Delaware River on one side and Mantua Creek on second side. The Philadelphia Airport is across the river. I-295 runs along this town.

I rather talk about the town's movie adventure ... not the 2 men doing life without parole in Rahway and Trenton state prisons.

Be Aware EVERYWHERES .. for your own safety. I still own that building ... another tenant who lived on the property at that time, still lives there, too.

PS .... a year or so ago, a young man came up to me in this town, asking if I remember him. He looked familiar ... and told me his mom had rented an apartment from me on that street. I then IMMEDITITLY knew it was the youngest boy. He was visiting the area and wanted to know if I still owned the building? He told me of all the places he had ever lived growing up, that was what he considered home. He asked if I wanted to sell it. Told him, keep those good memories ... but his future was not in that town. I didn't want to say ... the dead boy's extended family and others in town might feel differently.

As for his 2 brothers in prison ... they had written their family after a few years  and told them to STOP writing or visiting. Their lives were there (in prison) .... and it just hurt and torn them up too much with any type of contact.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 6, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> This was just a question, not intended to be rude. Just curious why anyone would interpret this as rude?



Your comment didn't come off as rude, imo. I don't think anyone thinks it was rude. I think you do understand that violent crime can happen anywhere. I think you also understand that violent crime in Mexico is different than violent crime in the USA. The murders in Mexico are targeted at Mexicans which seems to mean that non-Mexicans visiting Mexico are not often targets of the violence. In the USA it often seems like everyone is a target. Both scenarios are abhorrent, imo.

Bill


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 6, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> ... 'thoughts and prayers' instead of meaningful action.



Quite alright, Jim.  You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 6, 2018)

@vacationhopeful Love some of your stories.  Well, not love... but interesting stories.


----------



## pittle (Jul 6, 2018)

When I first saw the post and read the article, I was quite concerned, but after reading the facts and the location, not so much.  When checking Google Earth, I found that this happened  not anywhere near where we stay - it is 300 miles away off the Sea of Cortez - not near Ensenada.  The article comments on Ensenada several times, but this is quite a distance from there.

We go half-way between Rosarito and Ensenada each summer to escape the Phoenix heat.  We had a delightful month there last year in a condo and can take our cocker spaniel with us. We found a lovely gated community and take most of our food for the month with us.  We go for the 75-80 degree weather more than anything.  We do have an oceanfront (not beachfront) view as we are up on a cliff.  

We are always cautious and aware of our surroundings.  We have been to the area several times and know where to go for things we need and do go out for lunch once a week at some favorite place. Kind of like at home!


----------

